# torture dairy cows



## tigeresss (May 27, 2010)

I would like people to watch this so that maybe something can be done...maybe someone that lives in Ohio can write to their local congressman. PLEASE PLEASE know that this is VERY graphic, VERY horrible and WILL make you cry. It is a dairy farm in Ohio where the farmers of this particular farm seem to think that it is fun to torture dairy cows. It is disgusting but these people need to be sent to prison. I personally would love to do much worse to them but that isn't possible. This is one more good reason to KNOW WHERE YOUR FOOD COMES FROM!!!!!!

This is the youtube link if you're signed up.

http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=http%3A//www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DgYTkM1OHFQg%26feature%3Dplayer_embedded


----------



## Sue_C. (May 27, 2010)

I had to force myself to watch that video yesterday when it was posted on another forum I frequent. I thought I was going to be sick to my stomach... How anyone, ANYONE, can be this cruel to animals, not just animals, but babies, and contained/caged adults.

I hope and pray that these male humanoids (I just CANNOT call them _men_.) are convicted and punished to the full extent of the law. Which, BTW, won't really be much...the animal abuse laws really need to be much harsher, and enforced more stingently, IMHO.

Just imagine too, for a moment, what these guys are like at home...what kind of husbands and fathers are they, I wonder?? It can't be good...because to carry this INSANE rage at the innocent animals, what would they be likely to do to an unruly child, or a wife that dares to question their "superiority".


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 27, 2010)

It's amazing the sense of volcano-like rage that arises in me upon seeing something like that. I want to beat the snot of out them in the same way! Go ahead, give me a crowbar and say "f--ker" one more time you jerk....






Leia


----------



## sfmini (May 27, 2010)

Oh, they are in hot water big time. This has been all over the local news stations.

I just can't imagine them being allowed to carry on in that business once the legal system gets done with them.


----------



## CharlesFamily (May 27, 2010)

Sadly, I drive by this dairy farm all of the time. It's only about 30 minutes from my house and I used to teach in Plain City. I did hear that they arrested the guy and are holding him on $100,000.00 bond - a good first step and at least they didn't just let him go and seem to be serious about doing something.

I am just really, really glad that he got caught doing something like this BEFORE he realized his goal of becoming a police officer. Hopefully he would've been washed out of the process, but you never know. I can't imagine this sick individual being put in a position of power over other people. It's bad enough the animals had to suffer, but can you imagine what he must be like with people? I was so glad to read that he doesn't have kids.

Barbara


----------



## jleonard (May 27, 2010)

That was just disgusting. I don't even know what to say, that is the worst example of animal cruelty I have ever seen, makes me sick



They should have the death penalty for cases like this


----------



## minie812 (May 27, 2010)

This SOB needs to be procecuted BIG time. IIf I had been there this guy would have had that pitchfork put where the sun doesn't shine



I think ALL of us need to contact the local yocals up there and make sure he DOES get prosecuted and not a slap on the wrist. We all know that stuff like this ends up swept under the carpet when the heat dies down


----------



## Watcheye (May 28, 2010)

Oh man I saw something about this yesterday and went to the petition site. I cant handle videos like that and there is one that starts up the moment the page loads. I was not fast enough to push stop before seeing a tiny calf flung to the floor with a horrid thud. The look in this poor babys face still haunts me. You could see it - "why?" "is this what life is?" I cried then and Im crying now. That is a life and is to be respected not abused. I was devastated.


----------



## disneyhorse (May 28, 2010)

I can't watch it, although I saw it a couple days ago posted elsewhere.



There should be zero tolerance for animal abuse...

Andrea


----------



## sfmini (May 28, 2010)

yokels????!!! That is offensive.

Saw the guy on the morning news in his pretty orange striped jumpsuit complete with hand and leg irons. He appealed for release because he has animals to care for. The judge didn't buy it so the guy is still in jail.

The owners of the farm have so far been charged with multiple counts involving improperly burying dead cows. I am sure more to come, they are under investigation for more. The company that was buying their milk dumped them and won't do business.

I've gone past that place many times on the way to Plain City and it was always nicely cared for, clean and neat. It may take time, but those people will pay for what they did. I am very impressed that the authorities took that hidden camera film as evidence, don't know as that was legal, but the guy is in jail, and his chances of becoming a police officer are dead.


----------



## twister (May 28, 2010)

What is wrong with those people, I had to stop it part way through, I couldn't continue to watch it. Taking their rage out on innocent animals, they should let me loose on them with a pitchfork in my hands while they are physically restrained arrgghh.

Yvonne


----------



## ~Lisa~ (May 28, 2010)

I could not watch it either after the first few seconds. I do not think it is a reflection of the dairy industry but of warped and sick individuals who run that particular dairy.

Horrible and sickening I hope they meet with the same treatment in jail


----------



## Miniv (May 28, 2010)

I'm like Lisa. I couldn't watch it after about half a minute.

Just too gut wrenching.....horrifying. And I hope the person who did those things gets his Karma NOW, in THIS LIFE.

It's not good to wish evil on another, but .......when it comes to committing pain and suffering to innocents, my feelings take over and I wish all sorts of things.

This is why I keep pushing for all of us to push for changes in Animal Abuse Laws in EVERY STATE.


----------



## h2t99 (May 28, 2010)

First please do not put all dairy farmers in the same class as that SOB!! I used to live on a dairy farm and know many farmers that would NEVER do that!! I wish I could have 5 minutes with him and teach him what it feels like to be hit with a crowbar and pitchfork!! That person is a danger to society and needs to be dealt with accordingly, also the owner of the dairy needs to be dealt with in allowing this to continue. Again please do not lump all farmers in that class because most realize when you treat the animal right they will treat the owner right by producing more milk!!


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 29, 2010)

I am a dairy farmer. Please do not judge dairy farmers by those videos. That would be like judging the entire human race by a video of a child molester etc.



You get my point. Fact is stressed and abused cows do not give milk. We pamper our cows, they rest on cow mattresses. They are fed well, they have their hooves trimmed too. We love our cows. We raise them all from babies on bottles. The cows get brushed by our children and have names.





There are horrible people everywhere. Just read the news. Fact is that it doesn't take much stress for a cow to completely dry up and not give milk. People that would abuse dairy cows like that are double stupid because they are not only hurting their animals, they are hurting their profits too.


----------



## minie812 (May 29, 2010)

I am from Ohio ...Born and raised there-still have family and friends there. Some are cops and one is a mayor. I stand by what I say on the local yokels( sadly had several cases here in this state) as having been involved in animal rescue in the past MOST of the time after the media and the news go on to something else the animals are forgotten and then the person who commited the crimes against these creatures will get a fine-probation & a slap on the wrist. If it is a small town and everyone knows everyone it is even harder to get a person procecuted. Just the facts ma'm...seen it happen. Sorry if I do not have rose colored glasses on.


----------



## rockin r (May 29, 2010)

I can not read or look at these types of videos. I get way to emotional and I can't get worked up like that. I did read the prior post of the calf being flung to the floor...heartbreaking..I hope these sub-humans are punished past tghe fullest extent of the law....My Goodness, what has become of the human race...


----------

